# New "Fantastic Voyage" TAS kit?



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I was going through the most recent Previews catalog and came across a listing for a reissue of the _Fantastic Voyage_ TAS Voyager kit. I once knew someone who had this kit way way back and never managed to get one for myself. Now is my chance and I've gone ahead and ordered one.

Here's a pic.

Anyone know anything else about this kit or did I miss the news earlier?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hi Warped.

Yes, Moebius has been the big news around here for a while now. That is the upcoming Moebius Models' release of the Voyager. It was originally scheduled for August but I think its slipped a few weeks into September. 

In case you haven't heard, Moebius is also planning a 39 inch tv version Seaview for late this year and in 2008 is planning a Lost in Space Chariot and Space Pod.  More info here:

http://www.moebiusmodels.com/

Huzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Geez, where ya been Warped ol' warp? We've been talking about it for months! You can preorder it at CultTVMan's site, and at Starship Modeler.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

^^ I've been occupied I suppose. Anyway there are a few '60s and '70s kits I wouldn't mind laying my hands on. Something to sooth some of the disappointment of Polar Lights and its possibilities being killed off.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I think Moebius will do a great job of picking up where Polar Lights left off.

Huzz


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Dave Hussey said:


> Hi Warped.
> 
> Yes, Moebius has been the big news around here for a while now. That is the upcoming Moebius Models' release of the Voyager. It was originally scheduled for August but I think its slipped a few weeks into September.
> 
> ...


Wha !?, no Jupiter II announce for 2008


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.timem.com/starwebs/malachithrone/auto/pics/throne59.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]


You mean you DON'T KNOW — you actually haven't heard what's been happening with Moebius Models? There's been subspace chatter about it for months!

(Somehow, everything always gets back to Star Trek.)


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Old_McDonald said:


> Wha !?, no Jupiter II announce for 2008


Jupiter 2 may come late 2008. Moebius is trying different designs to see if he can make his better than PL version. Everyone is opting for an 18" or larger version.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Moebius did let it slip that they're doing a LIS Chariot and Space Pod next year.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

scotpens said:


> [IMG-LEFT]http://www.timem.com/starwebs/malachithrone/auto/pics/throne59.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]
> 
> 
> You mean you DON'T KNOW — you actually haven't heard what's been happening with Moebius Models? There's been subspace chatter about it for months!
> ...


Only 'cause _you_ brought it up.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

The Voyager from the animated show never really did it for me-always thought it was a bad looking knock off of the Proteus. The Chariot, Pod, Jupiter 2 (possibly) and Seaview however I'll definitely look forward to.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

While I never understood the glaring lack of a Proteus model, I did like the Voyager myself.

Huzz


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I agree. It would have been nice to have a big (perhaps 1/35th scale) plastic kit of the Proteus with figures and full interior, but as sci-fi modelers, we take what we can get and are thankful for it. Maybe someday. Hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's gonna make a fine TOS "heavy shuttlecraft" once I stick some nacelles on it.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

JeffG said:


> The Voyager from the animated show never really did it for me-always thought it was a bad looking knock off of the Proteus.


Funny, I always thought it looked like a motorhome with delta wings and a T-tail stuck on. Not a terribly original design, but then, it WAS a cartoon.


JeffG said:


> It would have been nice to have a big (perhaps 1/35th scale) plastic kit of the Proteus with figures and full interior, but as sci-fi modelers, we take what we can get and are thankful for it. Maybe someday. Hopefully sooner than later.


Well, there's always the pretty accurate Lunar Models vacform-resin kit, for those who can afford it and have the patience to build it!


John P said:


> It's gonna make a fine TOS "heavy shuttlecraft" once I stick some nacelles on it.


I can see all kinds of possibilites for the Voyager: Klingon or Romulan shuttle, Harry Mudd's ship, family space yacht, space bus (well, that's what it looks like to begin with!)


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Not everybody is a fan of the ship. Regardless, its a highly sought after model and it ought to be a nice seller for Moebius.

Huzz


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

John P said:


> It's gonna make a fine TOS "heavy shuttlecraft" once I stick some nacelles on it.


 :thumbsup: This I gotta see.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> I think Moebius will do a great job of picking up where Polar Lights left off.
> 
> Huzz


It'd be nice if they could. I can't be the only one who'd love a nice 1/24 scale TOS shuttlecraft. And, of course, there's the 1/350 TOS _E_ PL never got around to.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wellll, we may not get Trek out of them. Frank has already said the license is unbelievabley expensive.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Not to worry, once the new film comes out, I bet we'll have a whole new wish list.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

^^ Yeah, but will that be the ol' stuff or the _kewl_ new stuff?


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

I would love to have the LM version but he has stopped making it.
The last time I talked to him he stated that he would re-release it
but so far......nothing.

Fortress :dude:


----------

